# video of dogs ruff housing.



## Mackinblack007 (Jan 13, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vbFbqNqnR8o the puppy is no joke, she a bad bitch!!!


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Oh, I know shepherds play rough, but I would be afraid the puppy would get hurt.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

She gonna be a big vet bill. I'd cut that back if I was you.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Don't like the looks of that.No good can come from allowing one dog to bully another.


----------



## Apoolutz (Jan 19, 2013)

The puppy looks like it's trying to get away


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

That's a dog fight waiting to happen when she's a little older.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

The big dog probably read on here that it had to alpha roll the little dog. LOL


----------



## JRC (Jan 27, 2016)

That little guy is not backing down much.


----------

